# new tank and african cichlids



## bigv295 (Jul 21, 2010)

i setup up a 55 gallon tank and am letting it cycle right now and i want to have it full of african cichlids. so my question is how many can fit comfortably in that size tank?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

What type of african cichlids are you considering?

If you're going with mbuna's you can start off with 8-12 in a 55gal, maybe a few more if you were going the overstocking route.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

do some research before stocking as some can be a bit too aggressive for others. Example would be melanochromis can be too aggressive to mix with yellow labs.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

nm, wrong thread


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

BV77 said:


> do some research before stocking as some can be a bit too aggressive for others. Example would be melanochromis can be too aggressive to mix with yellow labs.


Yep. Do as much research as possible. I know the easiest way to go is to just go to Petsmart or your LFS and just buy the Assorted Africans, but don't. You'll generally end up with a lot of really aggressive fish that get way too big for your 55. One of the most common, the Red Zebra, gets around 7 inches. When you've got 4-5 of those swimming around, that 55 will start to feel real small.


----------



## bigv295 (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks for the advice. what type is the least aggressive and what do they look like?


----------



## bigv295 (Jul 21, 2010)

also since im buying them at petco or petsmart how can you tell them apart?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

The least aggressive that you will find in an "Assorted Africans" tank at Petsmart will be the Labidochromis Caeruleus AKA Yellow Lab Cichlid. They're one of the least aggressive Mbuna, and max at around 4-5 inches. You can distinguish them by they're bright yellow color, and the older fish will have black tipped fins.

This is an adult:
http://www.cichlidsbysanderling.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/yellow-lab-lg.jpg

These are juveniles (what you will most likely find):
http://cfs15.tistory.com/upload_con...yeS5jb206L2F0dGFjaC8wLzEzMDAwMDAwMDAxNC5qcGc=

Hope this helps!

Edit: Also, if you want to find more Mbuna to stock it with try this website.
http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=2
Find the fish you want out of the list, and then ask around in your local area and see which shops can get the fish you want. Unfortunately, because of the company policies, there isn't really much that Petsmart/Petco can do to help with special ordering fish since they're only allowed to order certain fish. You'll have to find a local pet/fish store. It may be a long drive, but you'll be much more satisfied with the quality of goods, and the hobby overall if you find a nice fish shop.


----------



## bigv295 (Jul 21, 2010)

ok thanks for the links. and i know a couple of local stores but the staff wasn't very friendly when i tried them out last time.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

In my experience found Pseudotropheus sp. acei to be low-end aggressive (by mbuna standards). They're quite compatible with yellow labs:









I say "by mbuna standards" because mbuna's are typically aggressive and territorial, even 'mildly aggressive' mbuna's such as yellow labs can exhibit aggressive behavior from time to time (here are a couple of sub-adult yellow labs going at it in my 125gal):

[yt]tGJpHdCmSDM[/yt]


----------

